# My Sunset Hygro young leaves become misshapen and stunted



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

I'm new to Aquarium. I have a nice tank with Sunset Hygro and some other plants like Rotala and Alternanthera Reineckii.
However, after 10 days, the new & young leaves of my Sunset Hygro become misshapened and stunted like this. People suggest that it is a lack of Ca or Iron. However it does not occur to the other plants in the tank!

And, if it is really a problem with Ca or Iron, then which product from Seachem or JBL should I use to solve it?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The Hygro grows 2-3x faster than your other plants. They will try to absorb more nutrients. What are your water parameters and fertilizer routine?


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> The Hygro grows 2-3x faster than your other plants. They will try to absorb more nutrients. What are your water parameters and fertilizer routine?


It is a basic setup with:

Green Gex substrate + Gravel on top.
PH is around 6 - 7.5
Light and CO2 for 8 hours per day
Nutrients come from the substrate only. Or should I provide other types of fertilizer liquid?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, stem plants have a hard time with nutrients in the substrate only. You might want to dose Ca& Mg too. I use dry ferts like CaCl & MgSO4.


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Yeah, stem plants have a hard time with nutrients in the substrate only. You might want to dose Ca& Mg too. I use dry ferts like CaCl & MgSO4.


For Ca & Mg, how do you think about Seachem Flourish? It has Ca and Mg in the ingredients


----------



## war10ck (Apr 2, 2017)

Definitely dose liquid ferts. For me i use flourish for my micro then iron , potassium, fish food & waste for my macro. Dosing consistently and regularly. Here's the outcome.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

LouisTheGreat said:


> For Ca & Mg, how do you think about Seachem Flourish? It has Ca and Mg in the ingredients


Yes, flourish should be fine.


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

war10ck said:


> Definitely dose liquid ferts. For me i use flourish for my micro then iron , potassium, fish food & waste for my macro. Dosing consistently and regularly. Here's the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work! Did you use Flourish Trace?


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Yeah, stem plants have a hard time with nutrients in the substrate only. You might want to dose Ca& Mg too. I use dry ferts like CaCl & MgSO4.


I have a question though: my PH is sometimes quite high (up to 7.5), will Ca & Mg fert make it even higher?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

LouisTheGreat said:


> I have a question though: my PH is sometimes quite high (up to 7.5), will Ca & Mg fert make it even higher?


No, only if you dose calcium carbonate.

I’ve stopped dosing Ca&Mg actually. Plants seem fine with no distorted leaves.


----------



## war10ck (Apr 2, 2017)

@LouisTheGreat Thanks! I just use flourish.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> No, only if you dose calcium carbonate.
> 
> I’ve stopped dosing Ca&Mg actually. Plants seem fine with no distorted leaves.


Great to know, I'm using Seachem Flourish now, let's see if it works...


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

war10ck said:


> @LouisTheGreat Thanks! I just use flourish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the exact one I'm using too, let's see if it works...


----------

